# Yiddish: Shana Cup



## Lizamichael

Hi,

I'm reading a play based on the book "Tuesdays with Morrie".
Morrie is an old Jewish teacher in Sociology and uses from time to time Yiddish expressions like:

"Mitch has a good brain. _Shana cup_. He was very good at writing, very good at sports."

which I will try to translate by:
_Beautiful box_

ou en français par:
"Mitch était intelligent. _Une tête bien faite_. Il était très bon en dissertation, très bon en sport."

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello Lizamichael,
Glad to see you back in "Other languages".
I stumbled across this on-line glossary, which suggests "pretty" for shana.  





> Example given :  Eine shana maidel = a pretty girl.  (Maidel sounds a little like the Alsacian *màidele* (petite fille) or *màidle* (fille).)


However I guess in the context that doesn't really work.


----------



## Lizamichael

Hello, l'Irlandais, heureuse de te re-croiser ici!

I found the translation of "shana" on this site actually (that's why in French, the only translation that came to mind was "une tête bien faite"...)
But I was wondering if anyone had more info about the "cup" part...

To me, it sounded English of course but...
To be followed then.
Take care!


----------



## duvija

sheyne kop (in YIVO transliteration). Literally "Pretty head". This means 'a good head/a smart person/an intelligent one'
Kop, meaning 'head', can be used as a word for 'person'.

Please, if you have more questions on Yiddish, send me a note because I forget to check this 'other languages' very often.

saludos


----------



## Lizamichael

Oh, thank you, Duvija, that's very kind of you!!!
Take care.
All the best!


----------

